# MkIV Jetta GLX Brake Pads -- Wear Sensor?



## 2razor2 (May 7, 2004)

I'm looking for replacement front brake pads for my 2001 Jetta GLX VR6. This vehicle's front pads has a built in wear sensor.
I've been looking at several auto parts stores online, as well as Ebay among others. Specifically I'm looking for EBC Greenstuff or Hawk HPS pads.
Several of the websites do not specify whether or not their pads feature the wear sensor, however they do mention that it fits all MKIV GLX, GLS, GLI, 1.8T, VR6 types. Do all Jettas with these brakes require the wear sensor, and can I be assured that the pads I order have this sensor built in?
Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: MkIV Jetta GLX Brake Pads -- Wear Sensor? (2razor2)*

there is no NEED for the brake wear sensor.
it is only connected to the inside drivers side pad (which usually is the first to wear out) and trips that dummy light.
If you take a look at your brakes every few months (just look right through the wheel, if you run steelies pop off the hub cap, grab a flash light if needed and take a peek) you wont need the sensor
if you are worried about having the light on all the time you got a few options
have the stealership, or someone w/ VAG-COM scan the car and remove the idiot light
cut the connector harness off of the cars harness and cross the wires.
keep the cars harness and the plug from the old set of brake pads, plugged together, and then w/ the wire that would have gone to the brake pads, cross those two wires (solder, twist together, crimp ect)
if you want to know which pads exactly come w/ the wear sensor i know mintex redbox do, but those are the last pads on earth i would reccomend.


----------



## 1.8t2002 (Mar 28, 2006)

I believe that my 2001 MkIV did not have a sensor on it. My 2002 does. I also see on websites that there is a difference in the pads between these 2 years. I assume the wire is the difference.


----------



## baillieul (Apr 16, 2000)

*Re: MkIV Jetta GLX Brake Pads -- Wear Sensor? (Banditt007)*

My 2000 Jetta 1.8T had a driver side wear sensor. Could be the difference between 1.8T and 2.0 brakes. Not a big deal anyway. I'd just leave the connector attached, clip the sendor wire at the pad, and crimp together.


----------



## 1.8t2002 (Mar 28, 2006)

Baillieul is right. I went back online. The websites show 99 to 2000 as the change on the 1.8t. I don't know why I can't remember the cable on my 01... then again I never changed the pads on that car as it only made it to 14k miles.


----------



## dogbite (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (1.8t2002)*

My hawk hps pads came with wear sensors. I got them from performance peddler. I know pbr pads come with them to.


----------

